# Durability/Hardening Training



## gsxrK3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey everyone. I want to know how this works.

Particularly for those of you that have taken karate, you know the training they do where they bang their arms on posts, or do blocking drills with arm banging and leg banging?  Over time it seems like you get harder and it seems like your bones get stronger or something. When I was in karate, my sensei's forearms were hard.

What I wanted to know is exactly what is going on when that happens. Are you killing your nerves? Your bones get harder? I would imagine it isn't really good for you, it seems like you would be damaging your muscles and stuff.

Thx.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 29, 2006)

it is supposed to help strengthen your bones.

Milo strength Journal staff writer Steve Justa has written artciles about this.  He calls it G-Force training.

I think he may even have a book on the topic?


----------



## wilwn (Dec 29, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=os7pAzP5ULY


----------



## P-funk (Dec 29, 2006)

damn, that is a great video!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 29, 2006)

No shit. That's incredible.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 29, 2006)

God Damn that was wicked.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 29, 2006)

it would be cool to see them strike a human being like that.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 29, 2006)

P-funk said:


> it would be cool to see them strike a human being like that.



Did you have your volume turned up at the end of the video?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 29, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Did you have your volume turned up at the end of the video?



yes dick head.  he said that is is hard to generate that force because human beings are moving and you can not get a direct shot.

What I meant was take some asshole, like you for example, and for the sake of science, have you lie down on a table and allow that guy to deliver a blow to your abdominal region.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 29, 2006)

See this asshole(me for instance) would be able to absorb at least 6 tonnes of pressure


----------



## P-funk (Dec 29, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> See this asshole(me for instance) would be able to absorb at least 6 tonnes of pressure



I didn't realize an alcohol gut was that strong?  Amazing!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 29, 2006)

It is.  Takes many years of practice to earn that Molson muscle.

We all start out skinny.  But to put on weight takes dedication, I just happen to use liquid calories.


----------



## wilwn (Dec 29, 2006)

imagine if these guys played football though.  they would have sufficient time to set up and *BAM*


----------



## Raz (Dec 30, 2006)

WTF!  

Is this shit real???  What gets me is these guys dont have a single scrath on their body!?!?


----------



## wilwn (Dec 30, 2006)

yeah, i see how they can condition their bones to take the hits, but what about their other tissues?


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 30, 2006)

Awesome video.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 1, 2007)

That's awesome. It'd be useful to know how to train like that without hurting yourself. Well, maybe not completely useful... but I guess I think differently from most people.


----------

